# For Male Drivers Only



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

How many times have you been "flashed", mid trip, by a female pax?


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

This is the only flashing I encountered so far..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

........a few times here and there........................................


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Still waiting.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Only once here


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

In Key West I used to drive yellow cab...

During Fantasy Fest I used to get...

Girls that would offer...

To show me their boobs...

To try and get discounts on their ride...

I would gladly accept their offers...

And then tell them that I would...

Take it off the tip...

They and I also very much enjoyed this...8>)

Rakos









PS. Oh yes...and the occasional money shot when they get out...I think they do this on purpose...8>)


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

About once or twice a year on average (taxi and uber). I don't ask for it, they just do it.

It happened last month during Biketoberfest here. A rowdy biker lady flashed me twice as she was getting out of the car. This was taking them to the event before they even got drunk.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Never. Once or twice a lady sat in the middle of the back seat with a skirt on, but I don't think it was purposeful and I tried not to look.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Not yet.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> Not yet.


Be patient!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

If it happens.. I will be like..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I would discourage this kind of behavior if it happened to me...which isn't likely since the Midwest is pretty conservative and I seldom drive the bar crowd. I'm married and fairly conservative, and I wouldn't want my wife or daughter doing that.

Sorry to be a buzzkill.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Apparently you guys need to live in better areas with looser, dumber women.

Rideshare opened up here at the end of June. When girls would slide across my backseat instead of going around to other door, there was at least 5 solid cooters in view. Plus the chicks would wear these super short skirts, which would ride up over their hips as they enter/exit vehicle.

I had one chick get completely undressed and 'stir her own soup' while I was driving her home (she was a nice girl). Also had another go topless in the car because she wanted to do something sexual...I won't say what to was but she was a nice girl and cleaned up any messes very well. 

But if you are talking, here's your tips...its boobs! Twice.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Be patient!


Yeah...they are kinda like a comet...

Don't usually see it coming...

It's a wonder of the universe..

And you prolly shouldn't look...

Butt...it can be irresistable ...8>)

Rakos


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It is fun to contemplate though!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Never been flashed by a girl but have been flashed by a few males unfortunately Do flashing pax's count? Not that I've ever done this personally


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Never been flashed by a girl but have been flashed by a few males unfortunately Do flashing pax's count? Not that I've ever done this personally


Flashing pax count only if they're female.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Had a lady get in once and comment about the Doc's appt she just left. It was a check up for her newly installed store bought boobs.
She asked me if I wanted to see. I said sure. They were spectacular. She pointed out how they were just a little bit different, just like real boobs. Said they even feel natural, and invited me to touch.
They were worth every penny. 
LoL.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Had a lady get in once and comment about the Doc's appt she just left. It was a check up for her newly installed store bought boobs.
> She asked me if I wanted to see. I said sure. They were spectacular. She pointed out how they were just a little bit different, just like real boobs. Said they even feel natural, and invited me to touch.
> They were worth every penny.
> LoL.


I've noticed that "enhanced" women like to share. A guy I used to work with was going around showing a photo of his wife to everyone. One time I had two female pax talking about the restaurant they just came from where their friend was showing everyone her enhancements at the dinner table. Lol

Guessing the same personality trait that drives a person to get the surgery is the one that makes them prone to showing off.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Had a lady get in once and comment about the Doc's appt she just left. It was a check up for her newly installed store bought boobs.
> She asked me if I wanted to see. I said sure. They were spectacular. She pointed out how they were just a little bit different, just like real boobs. Said they even feel natural, and invited me to touch.
> They were worth every penny.
> LoL.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

mark_mark said:


> I would like to thank Uber for Blow Jobs, meth, White Lightning, pubic hair and lack of, 36C black bra, crouchless panties, hidden sex cams, creampie, japanese hairy films, mark Zuckerberg is a lizard person, and Seattle ******


The Seattle ****** seems to be the one...

That is out of place...8>O

Were you having a gender identity crisis...

Or just feeling a bit randy that night...?

Some women are into showing off...

Their better traits...

And with a little encouragement...

Anything is possible...

Says the lecherous little old monkey...8>)

Rakos



MadTownUberD said:


> I've noticed that "enhanced" women like to share. A guy I used to work with was going around showing a photo of his wife to everyone. One time I had two female pax talking about the restaurant they just came from where their friend was showing everyone her enhancements at the dinner table. Lol
> 
> Guessing the same personality trait that drives a person to get the surgery is the one that makes them prone to showing off.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I had two young ladies get into my car, one in the front, the other in the back with their dates. The two ladies were wearing fish net stockings and thongs, leather vests and electrical tape for pasties.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Still waiting.


As am I 



MadTownUberD said:


> I'm pretty sure I would discourage this kind of behavior if it happened to me...which isn't likely since the Midwest is pretty conservative and I seldom drive the bar crowd. I'm married and fairly conservative, and I wouldn't want my wife or daughter doing that.
> 
> Sorry to be a buzzkill.


Booooooooooooooooooo



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Never been flashed by a girl but have been flashed by a few males unfortunately Do flashing pax's count? Not that I've ever done this personally


Hey this is a gentleman's party! Men only talking about boobs!

Who let the boobs in!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm pretty sure I would discourage this kind of behavior if it happened to me...which isn't likely since the Midwest is pretty conservative.


Then don't tell the Midwest schools of the Big10 that their girls are conservative.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Then don't tell the Midwest schools of the Big10 that their girls are conservative.
> View attachment 178364


What an issue to pick...8>O

"I seduced Tila Tequila"...

Now that's an issue you don't want to miss...

Rakos


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm pretty sure I would discourage this kind of behavior if it happened to me...which isn't likely since the Midwest is pretty conservative and I seldom drive the bar crowd. I'm married and fairly conservative, and I wouldn't want my wife or daughter doing that.
> 
> Sorry to be a buzzkill.


Please stay off this thread


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Please stay off this thread


I'm sorry. Did I say something you didn't want to hear? Like some people have standards?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Then don't tell the Midwest schools of the Big10 that their girls are conservative.
> View attachment 178364


Sorry, I should have said "relatively conservative".


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Never on purpose. Once a woman got out from the front seat and her skirt had rode up giving me a half moon. Also, I should review my dash cam more often maybe.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've never been flashed deliberately but I've had some pax all over each other in the back seat... might have seen some flesh if I cared to watch.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm sorry. Did I say something you didn't want to hear? Like some people have standards?
> .


U know, we like lil fun. What u say is not about having standards. Don't take things too seriously. It's male version of Debbie downer.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

VERY drunk couple gets in my car, starts arguing. I said "You sure you wanna tell me this stuff? The camera is still rolling."

The guys says "Shit there's a camera?!? SHOW HIM A BOOB!!!" Then reaches over and pulls a boob out of her shirt for me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> VERY drunk couple gets in my car, starts arguing. I said "You sure you wanna tell me this stuff? The camera is still rolling."
> 
> The guys says "Shit there's a camera?!? SHOW HIM A BOOB!!!" Then reaches over and pulls a boob out of her shirt for me.


Haha. Cool dude.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mista T said:


> The guys says "Shit there's a camera?!? SHOW HIM A BOOB!!!" Then reaches over and pulls a boob out of her shirt for me.


What the hell is Trump doing in your pax's shirt?


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been flashed a few times. Just don't tell Uber.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Apparently you guys need to live in better areas with looser, dumber women.
> 
> Rideshare opened up here at the end of June. When girls would slide across my backseat instead of going around to other door, there was at least 5 solid cooters in view. Plus the chicks would wear these super short skirts, which would ride up over their hips as they enter/exit vehicle.
> 
> ...


All this in the past 5 months? Impressive.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

I typically drive early mornings so I'm getting the on the way to work crowd, the coming home from the graveyard shift crowd, or the walk of shame crowd, and these crowds aren't generally known for shenanigans.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> I typically drive early mornings so I'm getting the on the way to work crowd, the coming home from the graveyard shift crowd, or the walk of shame crowd, and these crowds aren't generally known for shenanigans.


Same here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

freddieman said:


> U know, we like lil fun. What u say is not about having standards. Don't take things too seriously. It's male version of Debbie downer.


Freddi:
I don't know if you've ever lived in the 'bible belt' or 'the midwest'. It is very different than either of the coasts. Way different.
I lived in a small town just outside of Battle Creek, Michigan four a couple of years when I was a lad of about 25 (about 40 years ago). It was like getting into a way back machine and going back to 1955.
I found the people there to be somewhat backwards. About ten years behind in attitudes, beliefs. Sharp divisions between educated and uneducated. Seems like 10% of the population has a college degree, and 80% barely got thru grade school. Very judgmental as a group. THEY KNOW how you should live, and if you don't believe like them then you would be shunned, ignored and whispered about behind your back. Few have the courage to face you and complain about your west coast accent.
The only good part is that the women are curious about people from west coast. They notice the accent and engage. Easy to get them to lay down - which the men hate ... causes physical confrontations at times, but well worth it. LoL.
It's kind of like high school.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I picked up an english couple, middle aged, good looking, both very tall. The wife gets in the back short white skirt he gets in the front. As I'm backing out of the driveway, he realized he forgot something. He runs in, her and i are talking. While he is inside she checks for her sunglasses in her purse. While digging in her purse she dropped a brush, 

I leaned back to pick it up as she was in the process of sliding over to grab it. I was staring at it. I just froze, felt like an hour but it was probably seconds. I looked up st her and she just winked at me. Seconds later he gets in and I swear he said, "is it winking at you?" Later I realized he probably said "is she.... " but I'm not sure. I've driven them several times now. That was the 1st.. I'm pretty sure they are swingers, they definitely like to drink.

I'd forgotten about that.. 

On St. Patrick's day I had a group. 3 chicks and a dude. Typical questions, then they wanted stories. One if the chicks asked if any ever got naked , another of anyone tried to have sex... I said no no.. 

Then the one in the middle back asked if I'd ever been flashed. I was half way through "nope" when her lovely DD cups were exposed and bouncing about.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey this is a gentleman's party! Men only talking about boobs!
> 
> Who let the boobs in!


I so sowwy
pwease don't be mad
I has cooties


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Never in my car , but back in 05’ Jib drivethru days , once ! Small though unfortunately


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I so sowwy
> pwease don't be mad
> I has cooties


I highly doubt...that YOU has cooties...8>)


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I highly doubt...that YOU has cooties...8>)


As long it's the elementary kind I would like some from her


----------



## Brlk925 (Oct 25, 2017)

Your title made me click on it anyway. Who says females only flash men?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

It drives me crazy when I see a girl getting into the backseat of my car, and I just know that there's going to be some serious flashing going on if I just keep my head pointed in that direction. I'm always too afraid I'll get caught catching a glance so unfortunately I keep my eyes pointed towards the front.

I've been shown the top on purpose 3 times over the past 5 months though.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Freddi:
> I don't know if you've ever lived in the 'bible belt' or 'the midwest'. It is very different than either of the coasts. Way different.
> I lived in a small town just outside of Battle Creek, Michigan four a couple of years when I was a lad of about 25 (about 40 years ago). It was like getting into a way back machine and going back to 1955.
> I found the people there to be somewhat backwards. About ten years behind in attitudes, beliefs. Sharp divisions between educated and uneducated. Seems like 10% of the population has a college degree, and 80% barely got thru grade school. Very judgmental as a group. THEY KNOW how you should live, and if you don't believe like them then you would be shunned, ignored and whispered about behind your back. Few have the courage to face you and complain about your west coast accent.
> ...


Yes, I agree...the whole adult world is still a big high school with legal ramifications. Instead of detention, we have prison....instead of essays and exams, we have tax returns. I still laugh at our prez "tweetn'". I'm not a trump supporter, neither am I a hillary. How childish is a prez to be tweetin like a high school kid trying so hard to be the cool one? Even Obama and wife tried to be the cool kids on the block. U won't see the emperor of Japan doing the childish things our past prezs have done.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I picked up an english couple, middle aged, good looking, both very tall. The wife gets in the back short white skirt he gets in the front. As I'm backing out of the driveway, he realized he forgot something. He runs in, her and i are talking. While he is inside she checks for her sunglasses in her purse. While digging in her purse she dropped a brush,
> 
> I leaned back to pick it up as she was in the process of sliding over to grab it. I was staring at it. I just froze, felt like an hour but it was probably seconds. I looked up st her and she just winked at me. Seconds later he gets in and I swear he said, "is it winking at you?" Later I realized he probably said "is she.... " but I'm not sure. I've driven them several times now. That was the 1st.. I'm pretty sure they are swingers, they definitely like to drink.
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> How many times have you been "flashed", mid trip, by a female pax?


Picked up 5 ladies from a bar this summer who had been drinking all day. They piled in, and the smaller (arguably hotter) of them was sitting on a lap in the back seat. One, then several of the others started yelling at her to "Show him your boobs!". But then, the one in the front seat asked if I had a camera in the car. I said yes, and that was the end of that.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I've noticed that "enhanced" women like to share. A guy I used to work with was going around showing a photo of his wife to everyone. One time I had two female pax talking about the restaurant they just came from where their friend was showing everyone her enhancements at the dinner table. Lol
> 
> Guessing the same personality trait that drives a person to get the surgery is the one that makes them prone to showing off.


I went picked up a woman and she told me she went out to celebrate because it was her new boobs one year birthday. "Happy birthday," I said. 
She replied with "what's wrong with you? You're coming across as a creepy driver." I shut up then.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I went picked up a woman and she told me she went out to celebrate because it was her new boobs one year birthday. "Happy birthday," I said.
> She replied with "what's wrong with you? You're coming across as a creepy driver." I shut up then.


Drunk d-bag! Shut the 'eff up about your boobs if you do not care to hear comments! Jeeeezzz!!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I went picked up a woman and she told me she went out to celebrate because it was her new boobs one year birthday. "Happy birthday," I said.
> She replied with "what's wrong with you? You're coming across as a creepy driver." I shut up then.


That's kind of a no win situation.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That's kind of a no win situation.


It's crazy how women are with her mixed signals and double standards. I once picked up this girl and I asked her if she ever had any interesting Uber rides. She said that she and her friends were drunk and we're flirting with the driver. She said told her driver that she wanted to kiss him but she was horrified that he was so unprofessional that he wanted to accept. "That's terrible" I said. But in my mind I was thinking "that could have been me!"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

About every month when driving a taxi. Not yet with Uber. I imagine if the driver was working a town that has Slvt Walk, he'd get his eyes filled more frequently.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That's kind of a no win situation.


Yeah it is. A one star win


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

I have been flashed once in 2000+ rides, and it was not a very nice pair, some heavy set woman who was asking me to come inside, with her husband, I pleasantly declined. 

I have been offered cocaine more times than I can count. Been tipped with weed plenty of times, I drive in Denver so it's pretty common.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> I highly doubt...that YOU has cooties...8>)


Them's plural.
Would probably think she's talking about her "cuties".
Can have two if them; if more than one of the other spelling, things might start to get a bit too hairy...
Whoops, forgot you're more than a bit hairy yourself!



SadUber said:


> I went picked up a woman and she told me she went out to celebrate because it was her new boobs one year birthday. "Happy birthday," I said.
> She replied with "what's wrong with you? You're coming across as a creepy driver." I shut up then.


 Next time, just don't offer to "blow out the candle".
Yours, or hers.


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't get flashed by women often, who wants to show off their American Touristers to a chick carrying around Louis Vuittons? lol


----------



## GouryG (Nov 25, 2017)

Had a drunk college girl recently try to flash me and the worst part was that her male friends in the back with her were encouraging her. I told her that as much as I would love to see them, this was not the time or place.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

GouryG said:


> Had a drunk college girl recently try to flash me and the worst part was that her male friends in the back with her were encouraging her. I told her that as much as I would love to see them, this was not the time or place.


Were you not feeling well?


----------



## GouryG (Nov 25, 2017)

The girl was about the same age as my daughter who recently graduated from the same school. It very well could have been one of her friends that was still in school


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

GouryG said:


> The girl was about the same age as my daughter who recently graduated from the same school. It very well could have been one of her friends that was still in school


And the problem was?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Had a lady get in once and comment about the Doc's appt she just left. It was a check up for her newly installed store bought boobs.
> She asked me if I wanted to see. I said sure. They were spectacular. She pointed out how they were just a little bit different, just like real boobs. Said they even feel natural, and invited me to touch.
> They were worth every penny.
> LoL.


----------



## GouryG (Nov 25, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> And the problem was?


It just felt wrong on so many levels


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

GouryG said:


> It just felt wrong on so many levels


Your morals are too high to be an Uber Driver


----------



## GouryG (Nov 25, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Your morals are too high to be an Uber Driver


Nah just a dad


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)




----------

